# Need your help/advice raising a baby pigeon



## Stephanie Heller (Aug 31, 2000)

Hello!

I'm hoping someone can give me advice on raising a pigeon. His nest was destroyed when it was knocked down from a very high shelf at one of those home improvement stores. His siblings were killed, and his mother was nowhere in sight, so I decided to take him home with me.

I believe he was only a few days old as he had no feathers and his eyes were still closed. I bought an infrared light to keep him warm and some of that baby bird food (the powdery stuff you mix with warm water).

I have had him for 2 1/2 weeks now and he is doing great! He has feathers popping out now and his eyes are wide open. So that initial dilemma of 'how do I keep this little guy alive' is over. Now I need some advice on what to do with him once he is grown. Here is what I am trying to find out:

1) At what point should I try to introduce him to pigeon food? (i.e. seeds, etc.)
2) Where should he live? Can I just build him a nest box outside and let him fly free? Would he even know how to find food and protect himself from cats if I did that? Or does he need to live inside the house? 
3) Are there any good books someone can suggest that I can buy that will help me raise him properly?

Any help that anyone can offer would be so appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Congratulations, you've found a wonderful companion! Chances are, you have imprinted on this chick and he/she will not do well if released to the wilds. You've come to the right place! There are people here far more expert than me. But if nobody gets back to you soon, I can help. If you will consider long term adoption of this chick, I can let you know what to expect in the years to come. You are in for a real treat and you won't regret it! Email me at: [email protected] and I'll tell you about our resident pigeon, Bernie. --Ray 

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited 08-31-2000).]


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hello Stephanie, I have hand raised a number of baby pigeons so I will give you some of what I have learned:

1) At what point should I try to introduce him to pigeon food? (i.e. seeds, etc.)
The store bought baby bird formula works good, continue this method for as long as the baby will take it. At 3-4 weeks begin adding frozen corn & peas, the smaller ones, heated, then hand fed during regular formula feeding. Hard seed (small ones) can be placed in the holding pen (cage) with the baby during the day. The bird will peck at it for a long time before actually eating it.
Also provide water in pen. Continue hand feeding formula for as long as the bird will take it. Someday it will just begin eating seed without your help.

2) Where should he live? Can I just build him a nest box outside and let him fly free? Would he even know how to find food and protect himself from cats if I did that? Or does he need to live inside the house?

You have two options here. (1) Let the bird go near a flock of wild pigeons, near a pier, or railroad. The bird will stay with the other birds, and become one of them.
(2) Keep the bird for a pet. This will mean providing shelter, food, water and attention. The pen or cage can be inside or outside. I have a large outside flypen for my birds, they love to fly. 

3) Are there any good books someone can suggest that I can buy that will help me raise him properly?

There is not a lot of information about hand feeding pigeons. Parrot books give you basic ideas. If you love him/her, and take notice of daily behavior and needs, the bird will do just fine, you will have a devoted friend for life. Good luck.


----------



## Stephanie Heller (Aug 31, 2000)

Thank you to everyone for your advice.


----------



## pigeonhero (Sep 21, 2000)

well be prepared to have a friend for life he will imprint on you and keep coming back to your house he will probaly sit on your shoulder when he gets older you could e-mail me and i can give you the e-mail of one of my friends he owns 150 pigeons and he could help my E-MAIL [email protected] E-MAIL ME ALRIGHT


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

wut ever happened with the pigeon?

------------------
luke


----------

